# definitely a woman's question (ie; boys, avert your eyes!)



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

How do you cope with riding during that "oh-so special time of the month"? 
I'm a bit embarassed to ask my cycling friends face-to-face as it's a pretty personal topic. But I've just been having so much non-fun with this issue that I really need some advice. Besides that I don't want to ruin all my shorts, I also don't want to ruin my parts that go in the shorts! Help!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I ride as normal, just stick with trails that have bathrooms/outhouses (there are a couple) with possibilities for "changes" as needed. Being on the pill, there's only one day per cycle when I have to worry, so it's pretty much a non-issue anymore. I have had some, how shall we say... cord issues, but I've learned how to arrange things so those issues have become rare. Black shorts are your friend should an accident occur (soak in cold water to get the oops out of the chamois).

There are products like The Keeper and The Moon Cup that some people here may have personal experience with, but I've not used either one.


----------



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, the 'cord issue' is the one that finally prompted me to post. I've tried different arrangements & 'tucking' techniques but still got chaffed in an unbelieveable way. I'll look into the Keeper & Moon Cup, never heard of them before. Thanks for the advice! Anyone else?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I vote for Keeper.
*ETA: OK, can I blame this on morningitis? I meant Diva. DUH.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

sweetfilly7 said:


> Yeah, the 'cord issue' is the one that finally prompted me to post. I've tried different arrangements & 'tucking' techniques but still got chaffed in an unbelieveable way. I'll look into the Keeper & Moon Cup, never heard of them before. Thanks for the advice! Anyone else?


A saddle with a cut-out is what helped me most. Since there was no longer any pressure directly "down there", the cords don't bother me much any more.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I carry spare tampax, TP, and ziplocks on all rides. If it's a heavy flow day, sometimes things won't wait until I get to "facilities" to make a change. I pack everything out of course. Tucking the string works fine for me, but I find that due to tissue engorgement or something I get worse chafing than other times. Gold Bond powder has helped with that for me.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

i cut the string really short. a little more effort to remove but no chafing


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

2 words - Diva Cup!!!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I second the Diva cup! Used it during CX Natz last year!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I like the Instead Softcup. Just awesome for mtb'ing, swimming, etc.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Another Instead user for several years now. They work wonderfully.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I am a Keeper user from way back, 10+ years, and still highly recommend it. 
I learned about it here on mtbr way back before all the Women's Lounge existed.

My daughter uses the Diva Cup

http://www.divacup.com/
http://www.thekeeper.com/


----------



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Have to admit, I'd never heard of these Keepers, Diva and Moon cups. Luckily I have about 3 weeks to look into it, before this situation will cycle its way back around. 
Thanks so much for all the wonderful advice, ladies! I really really appreciate it!  

Cheers!


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

oopppssss sorry wrong thread


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

On the pill

Skip the place holder pills

No period

No problem


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*I'm with you Ssurlygirl*

really no reason to have a period.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

If only I had enough 'refills' to be able to do that...


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Deanna - it can end up costing more for sure, since you skip a quarter of the pills. I got my doc to prescribe it for me.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> Deanna - it can end up costing more for sure, since you skip a quarter of the pills. I got my doc to prescribe it for me.


Even if the Doc prescribed it that way, the mail order company may have rules against it. I have sucky insurance and mail-order is $22 ($35 vs $57) per month less expensive. Tried to order "too soon" once and boy what a ruckus that caused.  I'm to the point of just wanting the offending part removed!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

The new no-period birth control pill is called "Lybrel", designed to be taken continuously 365 days/yr (no placebos). It'll probably cost more, but your insurance should cover it.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Just priced it, works out to just $4 more per month than my current brand. Hmmmmmm... Worth asking about!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Mirena IUD = no period too. And a way lower dosage of hormones than the pill.


----------



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm with the Instead cup group! I have a Diva and haven't gotten used to figuring it out. I gave up and have stuck with my Instead. No need to change it on the rides!


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Not actually on topic but looking for advice for my wife.
On occasion, after a ride, my wife will experience some soreness.
I'm thinking it's either her riding style or possible the saddle?
Anyone else ever have this problem and know of a solution?


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Is her saddle tilted up like how a guy likes it? Most women like the nose of their saddle a little lower than boys do.


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

The tilt is the same as mine...I will adjust for our ride today and see what happens.
Thank you.


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Nose down and saddle comfy...thanks IttyBittyBetty.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Yay!*

Super glad to help! Happy riding!


----------

